# Cookin for Former co-workers again



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did a small cook for some folk where I used to work again. One Boston Butt, two Pastramis, and ABTs. I also did a small butt for us. Folks at my house prefer no rub on Boston Butts, so mine had none. Here are the pics.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What type slicer did you end up with?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> What type slicer did you end up with?


It is an Open Country by Metal Ware Corp.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks. That's some fine lookin chew there. How thin will it slice? I slice mine as thin as the slicer will let me, but it's a cheap one and won't dial down as thin as I like for most things. When you get the time, tell me what you can do with it. I been bustin to do some pastrami, but ain't got a smoker[mines electric] that will get to the right temp. Next project on my list.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Outstanding Pay...I'm hungrily awaiting your cookology tome on Amazon!...YUMMY!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Thanks. That's some fine lookin chew there. How thin will it slice? I slice mine as thin as the slicer will let me, but it's a cheap one and won't dial down as thin as I like for most things. When you get the time, tell me what you can do with it. I been bustin to do some pastrami, but ain't got a smoker[mines electric] that will get to the right temp. Next project on my list.


Mine will shave paper thin. My wife uses it to slice tater chips thin as come from a bag of Lays.

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks great Pay, I'm missing a fattie or 2 in there!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> Looks great Pay, I'm missing a fattie or 2 in there!


No fatties were ordered this time.


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

How long do you leave the peppers on?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

vaheelsfan said:


> How long do you leave the peppers on?


35-40 minutes. Just get the bacon done.


----------

